# Just purchased Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch but have one MAJOR confusion..help!!?



## twobluecats (Nov 3, 2008)

My husband and I just purchased a 2200 2br Diamond for week 26 at the San Antonio resort.  We are currently DVC owners and are very familiar with the way their program works.  I think I get the Hyatt program for the most part, and I see us using for points at Hyatt resorts more than at our home resort.  We typically travel in May (the week before Memorial Day), October, and maybe Christmas.  Since we LOVE to travel in May and October, we usually hit places off season.  But, I'm REALLY, REALLY confused about the "week 26" and how it will affect our ability to reserve at other Hyatt resorts.

Any, we bought for 2010, which I know means I don't get anything until the first week in July 2009 (we have tons of other stuff planned before then).  But, when would I be allowed to consider booking future reservations?  I think I understand that July might be good for booking Christmas and May, but what about October?  Am I always gonna be getting my points way too close to be able to find availability in October?

Any and all help much appreciated!


----------



## dvc_john (Nov 3, 2008)

I've owned Hyatt for several years, and I'm always learning something new. (I also own DVC).

Anyway, I think you have it down pretty well, and week 26 will work well for Christmas and May reservations. A lot of things open up about 6 months out when owners have to commit to using their home week or converting to points.

Your October plans are the ones that are a bit special.
You can start making reservations using your July 2010 points in July 2009. So for an October 2009 reservation, you would only have a 3 month booking window. 
If you let your July 2010 points go into LCUP (don't make a reservation with them by July 2010), then you could use them for an October 2010 reservation, but you would only have a 60 day booking window.
The thing I learned recently is that you can book a reservation for any time period available while your points are still in CUP. The reservation period itself doesn't have to be in CUP. So you could book an October 2010 reservation using July 2010 points without the 60 day limitation as long as you booked it before July 2010. So really, you shouldn't have a problem with your October reservations.

I hope this helps or that someone else will come along and explain it a little bit better.


----------



## Lingber (Nov 3, 2008)

dvc_john said:


> The thing I learned recently is that you can book a reservation for any time period available while your points are still in CUP. The reservation period itself doesn't have to be in CUP. So you could book an October 2010 reservation using July 2010 points without the 60 day limitation as long as you booked it before July 2010. So really, you shouldn't have a problem with your October reservations.
> 
> I hope this helps or that someone else will come along and explain it a little bit better.




So does that mean you can make a reservation before your points are deposited in your account as long as the reservation falls after your points become available? So for instance my points become available next month and today I see a week available that I want in June 09. Can I reserve that week now with my dec points even thought they aren't in my account yet? Sorry if I am confusing this. I know you can do this at DVC, but I thought at Hyatt you had to actually have the points in your account before you could book.


----------



## Carmel85 (Nov 4, 2008)

HRPP is just you home resort points 6 months (give up your week 26 usage  points become cup)

THEN

CUP another 6 month 

Then

LCUP another 6 month but can ONLY book with in 60 days of you stay.

Very easy system you have 1 year from week 26 to week 26 the next year to BOOK something (any Hyatt anywhere any week)as long as you have points, left over points  get restrictive LCUP points book with in 60 days window.

I hope this helps you and welcome to Hyatt.

Remember call hyatt anytime they are very helpful.


----------



## dvc_john (Nov 4, 2008)

Your points become available 1 year before the week you own.

Let's say your 2010 week is July 1, 2010.
So for your July 2010 week, the points become available to use beginning July 1, 2009. So you couldn't book anything using those points until July 1, 2009.

The CUP and LCUP periods are NOT when the reservation is for, but when the reservation is made.
The CUP period (Club Use Period) for those points is July 1, 2009 to June 30, 2010. So during this time, you could book anything available for any date available. The reservation itself doesn't have to be in this time period. You only have to MAKE the reservation in this time period.
The LCUP period (Limited Club Use Period) for those points is July 1, 2010 to December 31, 2010. During this time, you could book anything available for any date available, but limited by the 60 day out booking limitation.
Again, the reservation itself doesn't have to be in this time period, you only have to MAKE the reservation in this time period.

So July 1, 2009, you could book a December 2009 trip.
You could also book a May 2010 trip (although many May 2010 time periods may not be available that early).
You could book an October 2010 trip beginning in October 2009 (even though your points are available July 1, nothing for October 2010 would be available until October 2009 at the earliest). 

Also note that Hyatt has a waitlist system. You can put in a waitlist request before your points are available if you want to. Once your points become available, your request will be filled as inventory opens up. So you could waitlist a December 2009 trip in May of 2009. On July 1 when your points become available, they will fill the request if there is available inventory. Or else keep the waitlist active if inventory is not available at that time.

Added to clarify: The HRRP is the period the week you own is held for your use only. If you don't commit to using your week during that period, it becomes available for anyone to use, and you get the points. However, if you want to use the points instead, you can treat the HRRP period the same as CUP.
Carmel85 is correct, HRRP is the first 6 months, CUP is the next 6 months, and LCUP is the next 6 months.
But for practical purposes if you are using points, you can treat it as if CUP is the first 12 months and LCUP the next 6 months.

*Lingber:* note that the dates I was using are based Twobluecats example of a week 26.
If you want to use Dec 2009 points that become available Dec 2008, you can't make a reservation for June 2009 now. You have to wait until your points are available in Dec 2008. So yes, the points have to be in your account before you can use them to make a reservation. (My point for Twobluecats was that a reservation using CUP points does not have to be taken in the CUP period - it only has to be MADE in the CUP period.)
You can waitlist for June 2009 now, and it will be filled when your points become available in Dec 2008 if what you want is available. However what you see as available now may be taken by someone else who has points available now, even though you are on the waitlist.


----------



## twobluecats (Nov 4, 2008)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!  And, special thanks, DVC John, for the very thorough breakdown.  My brain just isn't wired for math, and the detailed explanation was exactly what I needed.  You are the best!  I'm so excited that my October dates will still work with Hyatt!


----------



## Lingber (Nov 4, 2008)

dvc_john said:


> *Lingber:* note that the dates I was using are based Twobluecats example of a week 26.
> If you want to use Dec 2009 points that become available Dec 2008, you can't make a reservation for June 2009 now. You have to wait until your points are available in Dec 2008. So yes, the points have to be in your account before you can use them to make a reservation. (My point for Twobluecats was that a reservation using CUP points does not have to be taken in the CUP period - it only has to be MADE in the CUP period.)
> You can waitlist for June 2009 now, and it will be filled when your points become available in Dec 2008 if what you want is available. However what you see as available now may be taken by someone else who has points available now, even though you are on the waitlist.



Hey DVC John. That is what I originally understood. Sorry to confuse the issue. You did an excellent job of explaining the program and you actually clarified another point for me. 

"The CUP and LCUP periods are NOT when the reservation is for, but when the reservation is made."

Thank you so , so much for taking the time to clarify. I am really excited to be a HVC owner and can't wait until those points become available to start using the system!


----------



## Pit (Nov 15, 2008)

dvc_john said:


> *Lingber:* note that the dates I was using are based Twobluecats example of a week 26.
> If you want to use Dec 2009 points that become available Dec 2008, you can't make a reservation for June 2009 now. You have to wait until your points are available in Dec 2008. So yes, the points have to be in your account before you can use them to make a reservation. (My point for Twobluecats was that a reservation using CUP points does not have to be taken in the CUP period - it only has to be MADE in the CUP period.)
> You can waitlist for June 2009 now, and it will be filled when your points become available in Dec 2008 if what you want is available. However what you see as available now may be taken by someone else who has points available now, even though you are on the waitlist.



Just to add another tidbit to this explanation, you could use Dec 2008 points (that became available Dec 2007) to make a reservation for Jun 2009. Those points are currently in CUP.


----------



## REW (Feb 15, 2010)

*How does HRRP work?*

How does HRRP work?  I understand it is for the 12 to 6 month period prior to the owner's owned week.  With that in mind, I still have lots of questions.  

Is an owner's HRRP reservation right limited to the owned week in the specific unit owned?  If not, what fleixibility is there?  Can a different unit in the owner's home resort be reserved so long as it is during the owned week?  Can that different unit be different in size and/or quality compared to the owned unit?

If the answer to any of the foregoing is yes, can a different week, unit, size, and/or quality be reserved during HRRP at your home resort so long as it occurs during the same season as the owned unit?  

Put another what, what is each and every reservation privilege afforded to owners in their home resort?  Thank you.


----------



## Kal (Feb 15, 2010)

12 months prior to the first day of the week owned you receive points in your account. You can use those points any way you desire. You don't "receive" the unit you own, but rather for the first 6 months after you receive the points (called the HRPP) you have exclusive right to reserve all or a portion of the unit you own. HRPP is strictly related to the specific unit owned. Within that first 6 months, you must confirm with Hyatt if you want to use all or a portion of the specific unit you own. If you do not provide the notification, the unit automatically becomes available to other club members.

The HRPP relationship is exclusive to the unit owned and does not apply to any other unit or week at the resort where you own a unit. If you want to stay at a different unit or week or resort, you must obtain a reservation for that stay using your points. You have no other special rights at the resort.


----------

